
Cities and Memory: global collaborative field sound recording project - kawera
https://citiesandmemory.com/
======
adz_6891
Really cool project & concept. Any idea how long this has been going and the
community involved in creating content?

(The website isn't very clear and the map is super hard to use on mobile...
but I'll check it out on desktop later)

